# Guide jobs/school - Durango



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

4 Corners Whitewater is looking for friendly, Colorado certified guides for our upcoming season on the Lower and Upper Animas. CO trip leader certification is a big plus. CDL drivers are also needed. Part time or part season is OK (especially June and July).

If you lack certification, consider our 6 day guide school starting on May 29 with 4 days of intense training on the Lower Animas and two days on the Upper Animas. Cost is $360. Jobs are not guaranteed but last year everyone completing guide school who wanted to work did (about 8 people).

more info at www.raft-kayak.com


----------

